

Gift HN: Have 200+ great domain names. Free. - AlexMuir
http://cogniso.com/notes/free-domain-names

======
mferrell
Grabbed scrawlit.com, namedby.com, and lovefar.com. Thanks a bunch.

------
Fizzadar
Just got upeat.com, usehq.com & aloneship.com, thanks!

